# New greenman topper



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a topper I am doing for a man in the U.K. Just started on the leaves. Not as tall as the other one Anita has a dierant leaf pattern around the face.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a crisp neat job

like the pattern what are you going to marry it to. not a common topper here


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> a crisp neat job
> like the pattern what are you going to marry it to


This topper is going to a fellow stick lover in the U.K. who is not a carver. I am not sure what shank he pland's to use.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good Randy! Is the order from the U.K. for just the topper? Shipping a complete walking stick across the Atlantic would be rather salty, I would think.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Another great job Randy, I always like seeing your work.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Gret looking topper Randy, will be received well in the UK as they are not a common subject for toppers over here.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Looking good Randy! Is the order from the U.K. for just the topper? Shipping a complete walking stick across the Atlantic would be rather salty, I would think.


Yes mark its just the topper. I am looking into shipping now. I am told by a friend it will be ok if it is bark free and it has a finish on it. I am just not sure yet.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the topper has gone down well over here Randy well done


----------



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

I am the lucky person to have received this topper. Over the moon with it. Cannot wait to put it on the shank I have in mind. But that is seasoning at the moment. Till then I will decide which oil to treat it with and do that. It certainly will be a beefy stick when finished but should be stunning.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Randys work is pretty good pleased your satisfied with it. It is more like a green man then most sticks I have seen on this line it gives the impression of that medieval feel used as gargoyles on church's


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got yourself a special piece there Fenland. Mr. Wood does some outstanding work. Some of the best faces I have seen!


----------



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

A nice person sent me 4 bits of the closest type of wood we could find to Butternut in the UK. So I am now doing a trial with Boiled linseed Oil, Pure Tung Oil, Quick Drying Tung Oil, and Danish Oil. But Have decided to order some Teak oil to do that as well. But will have to catch up with that as I'm on my 3rd coat of the others already.


----------



## fenland (Mar 16, 2017)

I can already see the difference in not only how each darkens the wood but even more how each soaks in to the wood. The Tung oil has gone far deeper. Will be interesting to see how it compares to Teak oil.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Glad you were able to fined a test board fenlad.Tung oil cure or drying time can varies a lot with temp and humidity. In my area I can have to give up to 4 or 5 days between coats in mid summer.with our humidity.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The Minwax brand Tung oil I use is on the thin side. It takes about a day between coats to dry. My climate is cool and rainy this time of year.

Rodney


----------

